

LA Hacker News Meetup is this Saturday. Live Webcast Available - andrewvc
http://www.meetup.com/Los-Angeles-Hacker-News/calendar/15839764/

======
andrewvc
Can't make it to the event? We'll be broadcasting LIVE via webcast[1] using
Vokle.

Speakers and topics:

. John Buckman will be speaking founding companies, and various things he's
learned as the founder of numerous successful startups.

. Aman Gupta will be giving a talk about debugging ruby systems, but it's
actually a talk that will (mostly) apply well to any language, as he goes
through a number of useful tools.

. Giles Bowkett will be giving a talk on A Year Of Entrepreneurial
Experiments.

Full descriptions available at the meetup page.

1\. <http://vokle.com/lineups/7510-los-angeles-hacker-news>

